# Making my site with MS Word. Have a question?



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

If any of you used MS Word to build your site pages, how do get the pages to where no matter what size screen the user has,

the text, etc. will not look off or shift? 

Meaning the text and images will stay in there place.


----------



## martini007 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi there,

There is no guarantee or sure fire way that what you have on your screen will look EXACTLY the same on every other PC. The inherent differences between IBMs and Macs cause heaps of changes (even if they both run IE) not to mention viewing the page with a myriad of different browsers.

If I was designing a site I would just cater for the most common settings that users have - using IE at a resolution of 1024 x 768.

You can use tables (which you can make invisible) or Cascading Style Sheets to kind of format it the way you want it.

I've never used MS Word to build a website - maybe try using MS Frontpage or Dreamweaver for more advanced options.


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


I designed the pages in MS Word on my laptop which is 15.4 widescreen. I should have done it on the desktop with the 17" CRT.

It is in line on my laptop but not on the desktop.

I guess I will go and adjust it on the desktop at that resolution you mentioned above and hope that helps.


You mentioned trying MS Frontpage OR Dreamweaver...

*With one of these two OR any another web design program, in general,*

*could I just say transfer my pages I have already to them and tweak them in there?*


I am not wanting to use a pre-designed template if I don't have to.


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Dreamweaver would mostm likely be your est bet. I say that because I use it. Though if you are not familiar it may take some getting use too.

There are many tutorials on the internet though I paid quite a fair bit for the software..

Hope this helps

Ezekiel


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend designing your website in MS Word.

I would suggest taking what you have and transferring it to dreamweaver or NVU (free).

You can generally open the MS Word files you already have saved in those web design programs and edit them from there. Dreamweaver even has a feature that cleans up the "code" from MS Word.


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I wouldn't recommend designing your website in MS Word.
> 
> I would suggest taking what you have and transferring it to dreamweaver or NVU (free).
> 
> You can generally open the MS Word files you already have saved in those web design programs and edit them from there. Dreamweaver even has a feature that cleans up the "code" from MS Word.


Ok...I have downloaded NVU and don't know where to begin..lol

You will probably say read the the help, which I scanned to try and see how to clean up the pages but nothing yet.

If you or someone can guide me, I'd appreciate it. 

I thought once I opened the files up in NVU and save it in the NVU program but nope that didn't do it.

In the meantime, I will keep trying though.


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

tshirtnewbie said:


> Ok...I have downloaded NVU and don't know where to begin..lol
> 
> You will probably say read the the help, which I scanned to try and see how to clean up the pages but nothing yet.
> 
> ...


*Just an update.*

*I seen NVU has a markup cleaner...Selected it and saved as but still no change.*


----------



## martini007 (Jul 7, 2007)

I've never used NVU before, but don't forget that you have one mankind's greatest inventions at your fingertips - the internet.

I'd suggest googling "nvu tutorials" or "nvu beginners guide". I'm sure some kind soul has posted something which you might find useful!

Good luck with it!


----------

